# Some more pics of my Christmas gifts



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's some pics of Angel and Gabriel And their Christmas gifts to me ! :greengrin: :stars:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Girbles? cute!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Yep ! They were kissing in that one pic !!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lucky!!! I cant find any girbles around here for the kids!! Congrats, even though I am jelous


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Lucky!!! I cant find any girbles around here for the kids!! Congrats, even though I am jelous


Thank you ! I'm sorry you can't find any  .
(But I think they are illegal to have in California  )


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww....That was very sweet of them to give you Christmas babies!

I've never had Gerbils....had Hamsters, rats and a Guinea Pig as a kid. Sweet little critters.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

They say :roll: ( internet sites ) that if they have only two babies the babies would die because they wont take care of just a few :roll: But she's taking great care of them ! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope that she continues to care for them, looks like you have a baby there thats marked like daddy too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute... :thumb:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

liz said:


> I hope that she continues to care for them, looks like you have a baby there thats marked like daddy too.


Yep ! :greengrin:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

here's some updated pics !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Still as cute as ever.... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Soooo cute!


----------

